# put up your hand if you had you first pp period more than one year after birth



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I`m trying to find encouragement!







Everyone around me seems to have had theirs within the first 6-9 months!


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

With my first, it was almost 2 years before it came back, and with my second it was just over 2 years.


----------



## alia (Apr 4, 2010)

18 mos for me! (Came back Christmas Eve last year, LOL. THANKS, Santa.)


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

20 months pp for me...after each girl was born. I was so amazed that it was exactly the same both times!


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Exactly 21 months for me. I didn't have another period for 8 weeks after that. For me the return of fertility has been slow.I figure that my body knows what it can handle.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

twins-24 months

ds1-8 months

ds2-can't remember exactly but am pretty sure it was post 12 months

ds3-18 months


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

13months for me. But I took 1 clomid pill, and o'd a week later. Some people say it's fluke but I believe it encouraged something that was just about ready to happen regardless.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

20 months for me  Baby was exclusively breastfed and nursed AT A BARE MINIMUM every 2 hours around the clock until he was 18 months.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

2.5y, 18m, and then 8 months for the last one. So certainly a wide range for me!


----------



## Wendlynnn (Oct 14, 2009)

18 mo after night-weaning


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Nada until we weaned!


----------



## CrunchyKatie (Dec 17, 2008)

17.5 months for us.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

DS was 18 months before af came back. I was still nursing on demand at that time.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

DD1...35 mo old when she nightweaned herself. DD2 still waiting at 28 mo old.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

~28 mos, around the time I night-weaned DS.

Still aren't regular - they come every 3 weeks, and stay for 10 days. Ugh.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

My DS is almost 15m and no AF in sight around here. I'm kinda hating the suspense at this point.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my first PP period 21 months after my son's birth. With my daughter, it was a bit sooner - 17 months PP.


----------



## GreenMamma (Feb 21, 2010)

Eldest son - 7 months

Middle son - 11 months

Youngest son - 18 1/2 months (4 days before 19 months)


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

DS- 4 months (but he was preterm, spent time in NICU, and had a lot of trouble nursing at breast at first, so lots of pumping. Right about the time he was finally nursing well, I had to go back to work full time, so more pumping/bottles of EBM)

DD1- 19 months

DD2- 10 months


----------



## browneyeNYmomma (May 12, 2010)

Mine came back at 14 mths pp.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

13 mos here.


----------



## jessica_s (Feb 22, 2007)

14 months pp!


----------



## carrierwright (Nov 29, 2010)

Got pg w/#2 w/o ever having a pp period! Conceived around 13 months. With #2 it was around 14 months before it came back! (45 months total w/no period)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

First baby, it was about 10 months pp, but I had just weaned him.

Second baby, it came back 4 months pp, even though she was exclusively breastfed.

Third baby, it came back at 15 months pp.

With dd2, it came back just a month or so ago, so...16-17 months pp.


----------



## summerbaby (Oct 1, 2008)

13 months here, DD was still feeding regularly round the clock but she was starting to eat more food.


----------



## purplefish (Oct 31, 2009)

33 months when started to go for a super long time during the night without boob.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

DD 8 mos PP

DS1 22mos PP

DS 2 13 mos PP


----------



## jaimrene (Jul 6, 2009)

12-16 months for me. Each of my four pp returns were different.


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

#1- 18 mos

#2- 13 mos

#3- almost 14 mos (yesterday!~)

Celebrate the break! ; )


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

6 months with dd but 15 months with ds!

Dd was a 4 hours between feeds from day 1. . .


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Got mine at about 14 months, but very irregular and fertility did not return until around 17 months (got pregnant my second cycle). I was still nursing all the time.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

17 months after DS

14 months after DD


----------



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

My kiddo was 19 months when I got mine. She was a serious nurser. I don't think she really ate meals until she was 2, so she was getting a ton of her calories from me.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

21 months with an inadequate luteal phase. She's almost 22 months now, and I haven't had a fertile cycle.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

i have gone anywhere from 6 months to 24 months. i even got pregnant without ever actually having a period... between ds#2 and three.

h


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I got a bfp when dd was 19 months (and no af)

af returned when ds was 18 months. Neither one were nightweaned


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Ds - 12mo
Dd - 13mo

Howevern, We've been tic since af came back 4mo ago with no success. Getting af does not guarantee fertility!


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Mine has taken over a year every time; the shortest gap was 14 months (then sporadically for several months) and the longest gap was about 2 years.. Sounds like you're fine!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

15 months and 19 months for my 2.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Between 14 and 20 months.


----------



## belacmsage (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *littlecityfarmer*
> 
> DS- 4 months (but he was preterm, spent time in NICU, and had a lot of trouble nursing at breast at first, so lots of pumping. Right about the time he was finally nursing well, I had to go back to work full time, so more pumping/bottles of EBM)


I had similar circumstances with my DS. I never really nursed and my first PP AF was at 5 months. But I still don't seem to be regular yet since I haven't had another since then (it's been almost 2 months).


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm at 12 months PP and nothing yet.....


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Just to update. . .got my first PP AF this week. My DS is almost 16m. Didn't change anything about our nursing, he still night nurses and everything.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Mine came back btw 12-14 months with each of my three.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

17 mo pp here.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

3 years with DD and 2 years and counting with DS....


----------



## 77sugaree (Jul 3, 2007)

Exactly one year for both of mine.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

20 months.


----------



## jenmn (Nov 11, 2006)

With my oldest daughter, nightweaning at 18.5 months brought it on. Still no PPAF with my youngest (she's almost 17 months).


----------

